# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Koan Float (Amsterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Koan Float
Herengracht 321
Amsterdam (NH)

Bezoek de website van Koan Float

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Koan Float (Amsterdam).*

----------

